# engine oil "sensor" light coming on???



## vdubvr6x (Jan 13, 2005)

01' audi a6 2.7t, 100,xxx miles on it.. the engine oil sensor light started coming on. the manual just says engine oil sensor defective, call dealership. is this the sensor on the bottom of the oil pan? i want to avoid taking it to the dealership...whats the deal with this and what do i replace to fix it?? thanxx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FRAG (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: engine oil "sensor" light coming on??? (vdubvr6x)*

I had the sensor come on while driving my '01 allroad (2.7T) and it was correct, the oil level was low; it was a little leaky around the seals.
My point:
I know you're looking for information on how to change it out on your own, but I'd check to see if there is something wrong before assuming that the sensor went bad.


----------

